# Your CHOICE Mountain Range to Hike???



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2005)

As much as I love being a Vermonter, I will concede that New Hampshire has the goods with the hiking in the Whites     Though my limited exposure to the Adirondacks has showed me that the terrain over there is pretty spectacular as well     Pretty demanding hiking terrain


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2005)

I like the Whites'... so many day hike options.  I plan on the Welch Dickey next Sat to start the season.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 29, 2005)

After one trip to Europe a few years ago & a couple of hikes in the Alps, They would get my vote.  (Still have not been out west here though.)

In the Northeast, based on time spent, it would have to be the Whites, then ADK's

However, since I don't get to BSP or ADK's that much, the pulse quickens more when BSP & then ADK High Peaks are mentioned.  with over 150 NH 4K summits under my belt (ice cream above it   ) The Whites almost seem at times to be part of my backyard.  Now if they were not nice, the ADK's would own that distinction.

As a view junkie, I believe more peaks in NH have a view than ADK & I'm not a great bushwhacker although ADK trail-less peaks are not as tough now IMO than many years ago, IMO


----------



## blacknblue (Apr 29, 2005)

Boy, tough questions!  I think I would take the terrain/scenery of the Whites, and the crowds of the 'Dacks.  Baxter is awfully hard to pass up, though.  But the Greens might have the best day hiking.  Oh forget it... I can't decide.
Out West, the Needle Mountains (part of the San Juans) in SW Colorado takes the cake.


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 29, 2005)

White's hands down.  But I have yet to have been to Baxter so I might be swayed....      There are so many different types of trails to hike in the Whites and when the weather cooperates,  places like the Bonds, Pressies and Carter Range can't be beat.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 29, 2005)

With a respectful nod to the ADKs, the Whites rule. 

I need to get back to the ADKs soon, though.  Who wants to organize an ADK AZ outing this summer - ??


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, this will be a tough one. It's just all so good!

If I could pick just one it would be the Whites - biggest variety and most time above treeline.

But, I think if I was closer to BSP then maybe it would it. It is such a wild park, and a lot of it can still be found overgrown. Although you don't have as many choices of mountains to hike, it's so remote that you can feel like you are the only one there, especially if you venture out from the popular trails.


If I was to hike through a range I'd chose the Whites. If I had to live in a range I'd chose Baxter.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 29, 2005)

All of the areas indicated are enjoyable...can't pick just one...


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 30, 2005)

I voted for the Whites because of the variety - from the serene Sandwich Range to the wild Mahoosucs. There's a little of everything in between.

I've been to Baxter. It's incredibly beautiful, remote, and varied. There's a lot I didn't see when I was there. But there aren't as many possibilities. Besides the main ridge itself, Doubletop, the Brothers ... then you're into low peaks and bushwhacking. I think of Baxter as more a base-camp-and-hike location than a backpacking area, and that's why I stuck with the Whites. You asked about mountain ranges, and I was thinking mountains specifically

The Adirondacks are pretty awesome, though, and once I spend more time there may quickly change my mind.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 30, 2005)

The Whites -- there's no place like home!



> Who wants to organize an ADK AZ outing this summer - ??


 I'd be more interested in some  AZ outings in the Whites!


----------



## skizilla (Apr 30, 2005)

*favored ranges*

I hike the foot hills of the berkshire and the metacomet trail areas.  The whites are nice and out west is nice but I was really impressed with the dolomites in italy and the swiss alps holy cow man.
I think we should advaocate hiking locally as much as possilble i think it is more important to hike local and hike often rather than be a poseur tourist hiker who goes to the grand cayons or ranier once a year and thinks they are a real outdoorsman.


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2005)

My true hiking passion orignated in the Whites. I just wish I could get up there more often than I do. I haven't been to the 'dacks since I was a teen so I owe them a revisit soon too. Because of their proximity, I tend to do my dayhiking in the Berks so they get a thumbs up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: favored ranges*



			
				skizilla said:
			
		

> The whites are nice and out west is nice but I was really impressed with the dolomites in italy and the swiss alps holy cow man.



Remember the question was 'which Northeastern' range :wink:


----------



## TenPeaks (May 2, 2005)

The Whites, hands down. For me they are easy to get to, offer a wide variety of terrain to explore, have a well developed trail system, excellent views, etc, etc, etc. I could go on and on. I've been going to the mountains since I was a kind and they just feel like home to me.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2005)

Wow, the Whites are doing quite well in this Poll.  DMC, where are you to offer some Adirondack love?


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2005)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> The Whites -- there's no place like home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a ski guy, but I do some day hikes with the wife and kids in the Whites'.  I'm in Campton most weekends I would make an outing.  I would help, but kind of a newbie on the hiking side.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> but kind of a newbie on the hiking side.


I could totally see you getting bit by the 4K bug...


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use to hike and lead hikes when I was in my teens, now my hikes are with the kids usually.  It all depends on how they hold up. My wife and I Did 3 4000ft hikes last year when we had kid free days.


----------



## Mike P. (May 4, 2005)

bug, is there a hiking bug???    

I missed the Northeastern part of the question too.  

Now does that include any consideration to where I live?  When you consider the fact that the whole ADK Park (not just the high peaks) is much larger (several times) than the Whites & offers great kayaking/canoing, fishing, I'd probably say the ADK's if I was to pick up & move to the location too.

From where I live & what I have time for, my actions show I like the Whites


----------

